# Help! How to remove wall paint from car!?



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Some [email protected] of a builder or whatever dropped a massive can of paint all over the road at the end of my street over the weekend and despite trying to avoid it, didnt!

So my arches and varous other parts like the bottom of my side skirt and rear bumper now have white paint all over them...I took it to a car wash about an hour later when I realised how bad it was and it didnt really help much, I managed to clean the small splashes with a plastic card off the outside of the bodywork, didnt affect the paint thankfully!

Anwyay! Any ideas on the best/easiest way to clean it off? I picked up some tar/bug remover and going to try that that for starters, but hoped someone had previous experience?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

If its been polished in the past a clay bar will remove a lot if not all ,
when i got my car it was covered in creosote splashes ,i know creosote is water based but wouldn't come off with normal washing

Worth a try anyway ,or a mild cutting compound should work


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

you'd also be surprised at just how much a pressure washer will remove - the hope of course that this is water based and not oil paint...........

take is to a garage with a pressure washer bay and give it a blast - this will also mean you won't have a white driveway afterwards - then at home remove the wheels and blast the rest away


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, tried a pressure washer already and didnt do much at all!

Managed to remove the small bits from the paintwork by spraying them with tar remover and basically elbow grease!

Still got it all over the arch linings and under the side skirt and rear bumper by the wheel! Is it worth having a go with diluted meths and a cloth? Its in unseen places so shouldnt be visually an issue hopefully?


----------

